# Please help me to choose a receiver (Onkyo 5009/Denon 4311/Pioneer SC-57)



## sabuj (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am about to upgrade from my current Denon 3808 receiver and narrowed to three choices

1) Onkyo 5009/Integra DTR-80.3

2) Pioneer Elite SC-57

3) Denon 4311

I know that Onkyo 5009 is expensive, but heard some really nice opinions about it from one of the store owner (who carries all the three). My questions are the following :

1) In terms of absolute sound quality which one is better? My usage is 60% movies and 40% music
2) Is Onkyo/Integra becomes too hot and causes issues? I have enough ventilation on top and rear of the receiver
3) Is class D amp in Pioneer SC-57 sound much better (warm sound) than Onkyo/Integra or Denon?
4) I heard that Pioneer MCACC is not great especially setting up? Is that a dealbreaker compared to Audyssey in Denon and Onkyo/Integra?

My speakers are KEF Q900, KEF Q600c, KEF Q800DS, SVS PC-12 NSD

Thanking you all in advance.

-Sabuj


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I had the 4310ci and now looking at getting a new one. Pioneer MCACC does not calibrate the sub. From my reading it looks like the Denon can do more things than the Onkyo. Maybe others can give you more info and me.


----------



## sabuj (Feb 13, 2012)

robsong said:


> I had the 4310ci and now looking at getting a new one. Pioneer MCACC does not calibrate the sub. From my reading it looks like the Denon can do more things than the Onkyo. Maybe others can give you more info and me.


Thanks for the reply. I heard the MCACC limitation on the sub. I do not know whether that would be a deal breaker especially the SVS sub that I have can go below 30 Hz.

Regarding Denon 4311, I am really considering it but hearing some remarks that it is some what 'thin' in terms of sound quality. This is came from a couple of my friends and I have not personally heard it. I tried to listen it, but none of the Best Buy here carries Denon 4311 for testing.

-Sabuj


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Pioneer doesn't EQ the sub but you can use antimode 8033 for the sub. Have you looked at Anthem MRX500/700.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 5009 is a top tear receiver, At this time there is not much out there that can touch it given what it offers, XT32, a tordodial power supply, the very highest quality video processor you can get, THX certification and many other things make it my top pick.


----------



## sabuj (Feb 13, 2012)

robsong said:


> Pioneer doesn't EQ the sub but you can use antimode 8033 for the sub. Have you looked at Anthem MRX500/700.


No, I have not looked at Anthem MRX. I may consider that too. Too many choices ...


----------



## sabuj (Feb 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The 5009 is a top tear receiver, At this time there is not much out there that can touch it given what it offers, XT32, a tordodial power supply, the very highest quality video processor you can get, THX certification and many other things make it my top pick.


I agree that it is a top tier receiver. One of the question came to my mind is whether Pioneer SC-57 or Denon 4311 offers equal sound quality to 5009, does the extra $$ is worth?

Also, I am a little bit concerned about the reports that I am hearing about overheating (though I have enough open space above and behind)

-Sabuj


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No overheating issues at all, they are just fear mongering and very over rated. Yes, for the little extra your paying its a big step up from those other receivers.


----------



## sabuj (Feb 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> No overheating issues at all, they are just fear mongering and very over rated. Yes, for the little extra your paying its a big step up from those other receivers.


Thanks. I ordered Onkyo 5009. My local dealer was offering a price little bit less than MSRP. With taxes it will go above the MSRP. I thought of ordering from AMAZON.COM, but would like to support the local business (plus, I can go to him during the initial days for warranty reasons).

I tried to get Integra DTR-80.3, but it seems Integra DTR-80.3 is not in stock anywhere in US (it will only be available after March 1st). After reading various reports and discussions with dealers and friends, I came to a conclusion that Onkyo 5009 and Integra DTR 80.3 has the same SQ.

I will post my impressions over the weekend. Very much excited about the new AVR !!!

-sabuj


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase - may it bring you many hours of listening pleasure! :T


----------



## sabuj (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been running Onkyo 5009 for the las two days. Here are my initial observations:

1) Excellent sound quality. Very dynamic in nature. I would not call it as bright sound, but forward sounding in a nice way !!!!
2) The unit gets warm (NOT hot!). Ater continuously using it for more than 12 hours, it is still warm only..
3) I am not using the video upscaling. But the on screen menu is not that great. 
4) Audyssey somehow set up my subwoofer level a little low for my taste. I have not changed it, now getting used to it.
5) While changing the inputs (not when changing the TV channels or different audio codecs), you can hear the clicks. This seems to be the click noise from mechanical relay. It does not bother me.

I will post my further observations later.

I am seeing some great deals from Electronics Expo (a store in my town) for Denon 4311. The price is too good to pass (less than half of the MSRP of Onkyo 5009). I am seriously thinking of considering it (though I liked Onkyo so far). The main question is whether Onkyo 5009 is worth twice of Denon 4311 

It is a difficult question to answer and everyone will have their own perspectives....

-Sabuj


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

I own the 5009 and couldn't be happier... There are great deals on the 5009 out their if you look are you in canada or usa


----------



## Zaxdad (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi.
I purchased a TX NR 3009 about a month ago. Couldn't be happier with the sound. I think the 4311 and the 3009 are more likely competitive. Found my unit as an open box for a good price with full warranty.

zaxdad


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations on the 5009. I recently sold my expensive (when purchased) Anthem D2 and bought the Onkyo. I have been very happy with it thus far. There are a couple of issues that are very disappointing to me but overall it is very good. I am sure you will be happy with it.


----------

